# Como conecto el mp3 a una radio de coche (con cargador de cd)



## Electropower (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola a todos

soy nuevo en el foro 
jeje la preguntita de calcular la resistencia esta bien pensada, menos mal que he dado ese tema en tecnologia hace poco 

Bueno el tema es que tengo una radio de un peugeot partner de mi padre (fuera del coche), la radio es una Clarion PU-2294B D,
conectada con una fuente de alimentacion y quisiera saber si puedo conectar el mp3 a esa radio, la radio lleva lector de cd y un conector para el cargador de cd's
creo que la unica forma que habría de conectarla seria mediante la conecxion para el cargador , lo que me preocupa es que no detecte que esta el mp3 y ponga: no cd charguer detected.. 

¿que opinais vosotros? podria conectarlo de alguna manera, aunque sea abriendola, lo que sea..

aqui algunas fotos(las ultimas)
http://picasaweb.google.com/101347596651275274168/DropBox#


----------



## Electronec (Jun 20, 2010)

Bienvenido a FE:

Consigue el manual de instalación y mira si tiene entrada auxiliar.

Si la tiene, que seguro que sí, lo tienes hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## Electropower (Jun 20, 2010)

no , no tiene, tiene lo que se ve en las fotos. lo que quiero saber es si con la entrada del cargador de cds se podria hacer algo para conectar el mp3


----------



## Electronec (Jun 20, 2010)

¿Tienes el manual?

Me temo que con la entrada para el cargador de CD's no va a ser posible. Esa conexión entre ambos dispositivos se realiza mediante un bus de comunicaciones digital, y tu MP3 tiene salida de audio analógica.

Saludos.


----------



## Electropower (Jun 20, 2010)

el manual no lo encuentro en ningun lado, en las instrucciones del coche no he visto ningun esquema de cables ni nada  es una Clarion PU-2294B


----------



## zxeth (Jun 20, 2010)

a que te referis con el cargador de cd's?, si tiene una ficha tipo las que tienen los auriculares para conectar mas que seguro se pude, sino vas a tener que abrir el aparato, buscar el amplificador y injectar la senial desde ahi (no tengo enie)


----------



## Electropower (Jun 20, 2010)

tiene un conector con 20 pines
http://picasaweb.google.com/101347596651275274168/DropBox#5484854743415714482 
es el de arriba, el que esta sin cables. 
tiene un conector con 20 pines al que se enchufa la clavija que va al cargador de cd, y como sabria donde esta el amplificador, la abro y le hago una foto y la ves aver si sabes algo
?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 20, 2010)

No quiero ser pesado pero habre instalado auxiliares para MP3 de mis amigos...................ni me acuerdo.

Descargate el manual en internet del modelo de tu loro, no pretenderas que a distancia, te resolvamos la instalación.

Acme caso .......Búscalo.

Saludos.


----------



## Electropower (Jun 20, 2010)

enserio he mirado el manual del coche y no aparece ningun esquema de la radio, solo los botones... y por internet pongo el modelo y solo aparecen foros preguntando por el manual ponedlo vosotros si no os lo creeis mira http://groups.google.com/group/uk.rec.audio.car/msg/0550a3396bd7ada6,
 he buscado en ingles nadalarion PU-2294B scheme y nada


----------



## lubeck (Jun 20, 2010)

No te convendria mas usar algo como estos aparatejos...
los del encendedor de auto...

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/mp3-fm_AuctTypeID_AFP_DisplayType_G_OrderId_BIDS_Qshow_48

saludos


----------

